# Removing Leaky Skylights



## JenniferBerry (Feb 22, 2009)

Who ever thought cutting holes in a perfectly good roof was a good idea? We have a total of 5 skylights in our low-pitch roof ranch. Three of them leak, so I would like to have them removed. Can anyone tell me the level of work (and money) that goes into something like this? Is it possible to do it ourselves?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 12 skylights in my house & I'm installing another 4 in the addition. Properly installed they should not leak, how old are they?
How old is the roof?
Have you tried fixing the leaks?

How big are they?
To remove the skylight means removing some roofing around each skylight. You may need to reframe some, then add plywood to match existing roof. Then re-shingle. If not done right you will still have leaks

Do you know the roof pitch of the house, low or high ?
Can you match the roofing shingles on the house?
Be aware that new shingles VS old will have a different color
So the squares where the skylights were will stick out


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i had the same situation as you when i moved into my house.I would suggest if your comfortable going on the roof and know how to be safe up there, is to block off your skylites with some heavy paper or cardboard and see what difference it makes in the rooms below.If you don't mind the darkness or want to use more electric lighting instead,go ahead and remove them.skylites can add alot of, well,for lack of another word drama to an otherwise ordinary room.The newer good quality units have improved flashing and can give trouble free service if installed correctly


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I never use the supplied flashing kits.Always make my own.


----------



## JenniferBerry (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Dave - 
Thank you so much for the info. Given the other issues with this house (we bought it four years ago) they were most likely not installed properly (much like everything else  ) The roof is about ten years old but I am not sure of the age of the skylights. We have tried everything to fix the leaks - on the roof, in the attic, and the rooms. Nothing seems to work
I am not sure of the exact dimensions of the skylights but I know the roof is a low pitch. We were thinking if we were going to go as far as to remove them we might as well do a new roof in the process. (We'll hit up the money tree in the backyard).  If we could get away with keeping the existing roof, I could probably deal with darker shingles where the skylights used to be.


----------



## JenniferBerry (Feb 22, 2009)

I will give that a shot! Thank you!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

thats not good advise john i wouldn't recommend a homeowner attempt to make his own flashing on a new skylite.Might be why these skylites are leaking in the first place


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

Here is another question. Where are you located? Is it the snow belt were you have freezing and thawing?
As far a JohnK suggesting the h/o make his/her own flashing. I personally did not see his post saying that. We always use our own flashings as well. 
If you are planning on fixing this problem with a new roof then you can address the leaking skylights when you reroof. If you really like them then you should keep them. Find a roofer in your area that has experience with skylights and have them give you an estimate to reroof including the skylights. 
You state that you have a low slope. What is the pitch? Should you have a low slope product instead of shingles? Perhaps the water is not shedding and running back under the shingles.
As Scuba Dave said a properly installed and flashed skylight should not leak. Have a roofer out for a look.


Keith


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

If you are considering a new roof...... Might I suggest you get an estimate and have the roofer tell you why, how, and where the skylights are leaking.
If it's the flashing, you won't be adding much of anything to flash them at the same time the roof is being done. ( That's blasphemy to some who insist on new skylights with a new roof. I don't hold with that, per se. I judge each case individually.)

Along with Tom's comments, I'd like to add that SL's pay for themselves in electricity savings.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Keith!  We were posting at the same time, I see. Nearly the same posts too. :yes:


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

"You state that you have a low slope. What is the pitch? Should you have a low slope product instead of shingles? Perhaps the water is not shedding and running back under the shingles."

I didn't address this issue because the leaks are specific. And I've had many a potential client call and say they had a lo-slope and I get there and find a 8/12. :laughing:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have stuck with Velux skylights for the most part & use their flashing
I do use Ice & water shield all the way up the roof & sealing the skylight. Basically my roof is sealed & watertight before the shingles go on. Ice & snow on the roof for 6 weeks & no leaks anywhere
Except the pre-existing roof that I haven't touched
But now will 

I leave the water & ice for over 30 days - thru a good rainstorm
It was about 8 months from the time the roof went on until I worked on finishing the inside. Any leak would have been visible

If you are redoing the roof then I agree - ask about resealing the skylights
What Mfg are they?

I also agree with covering them to see how the inside will look once they are gone. Its amazing the amount of light they let in & how much they change the look of a room


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

I Just didn't want the homeowner to think that they should attempt to make their own flashing,Your right John didn't say to do that but this being a diysite it could be construed that way.But for expert roofers and metal men like you guys :thumbup:id say however you think best do it


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,
Frank I haven't had anyone tell me it was low slope or not but I had one guy tell me that he measured his roof and it was 12 or 14 squares(I don't remember). I went and measured it and it was more. He thought I was trying to cheat him. I asked him what he measured and he said the lengh and width of the walls of his house. :whistling2::laughing: I explained that with the pitch and the overhang that there was a difference. He saw the light.:thumbup:


Keith


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> thats not good advise john i wouldn't recommend a homeowner attempt to make his own flashing on a new skylite.Might be why these skylites are leaking in the first place


I wasnt telling him to make his own,I was just trying to get the point across about the inadequacy of some of the supplied flashings.There is that better:yes:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

there was a 4' skylight in the living room when we bought this place..... it leaked, of course... what i decided to do, since the wife liked the light was to cover it up when i put on the new roof deck and shingles, and from the inside, i mounted and wired in a 2 bulb, 4' flourescent fixture,
made a new frame and a sheer curtain as a cover. i'll do plexi eventually.

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you are inventive danger:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

don't you mean dangerously inventive? lol

but tnkx! i try to be.... more often out of necessity rather than talent though. when the light is on, it LOOKS like there's still a skylight there, even when it's dark/cloudy out! 
below are pics of what i did. 
like i said, the curtains i made on my sewing machine will be replaced with plexi soon. (all handy guys should know how to use a sewing machine!) same with the floor lamp in another thread. i already have the plexi panels for that. sorry about the cobwebs, i didn't notice them until i looked at the pics... they're gone now... 
in the background, you'll notice more soffit lighting with white plexi. it goes the full 17 ft. at 12' up there. real pain to change bulbs.... sooooo
i created my own 2x4 ladder with a 3 ft' padded extension out front to put it at the right angle to change and/or repair anything up there. the same ladder also makes it easier to get up on my roof....it clears the 2' overhang.

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i personaly like the curtains you made better than the plexiglass idea i think please post a pic when you put the plexi in


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

the wife agrees with you... it stays a curtain......

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

here are the skylites i made for my home


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

so how did you do the inside?

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i used pine t&g the pics are teribble sorry must be the light


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing T&G ceiling in my sunroom
T&G for the skylight openings would be a good match
I think I'd stain everything white - up to the wife


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> up to the wife


it usually is!
:laughing:

DM


----------

